# How do I keep chili hot for a tailgate?



## jenridesagain (Feb 26, 2015)

What is an efficient way to keep chili hot at a tailgate-type party? What is a good way to transport it so it stays hot without buying fancy equipment? Once it is there, how do you keep it hot for several hours? Thank you for reading this and for any suggestions!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What amount (volume) of chili are you talking about? Is it to be served one time or over the course of a few hours?


----------



## jenridesagain (Feb 26, 2015)

It will be a big stovetop vat of it--enough for maybe a dozen people. Ideally, it would stay hot as guests come and go......


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

Bring a propane grill, and set the vat on top to keep at a low simmer. You could transport it hot with the vat wrapped in towels inside a cooler if it will fit. Stuff in blankets to fill all the empty space.  Not sure how long it will stay at a safe temp. So if you have far to go before you can set up and get it back on the fire, you might be better off cooking it there. I would cook it there myself if it's an all day kind of party.


----------



## jenridesagain (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks! So just a regular Coleman type cooler would work?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

One large crock pot, one power inverter (have to get one that is at minimum 250W+ which costs approx. $35-40), and if it is cold outside then a styrofoam cooler that fits the crockpot inside and cut a hole for the cord. This is our go to for our tailgate parties!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Standard camp cooler, it will keep it hot for hours as long as the lid is closed. Once there you could use 3-4 sterno cans under it to keep it hot. Will need to stir often if it is chilly outside.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

The camp cooler works okay, but once you start getting in and out of it, that chili will get cold fast.





  








portable-gas-stove-butane-burner-with-1-range.jpg




__
meezenplaz


__
Feb 27, 2015








These are butane powered, and less than 20 dollars. On low heat, you get about 3 hours per cannister.

The make double ones too. Whats great about these is instant heat, instant off, like a gas range, so

if you need to you can just heat it all back up.


----------



## jenridesagain (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for all the great info!! I have obviously come to the right place! Lots of great solutions.

I did see a YouTube video of someone putting oven heated bricks in their cooler...(Hopefully, the cooler has wheels!) Anyone ever try this?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

jenridesagain said:


> I did see a YouTube video of someone putting oven heated bricks in their cooler...(Hopefully, the cooler has wheels!) Anyone ever try this?


yes


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

That butane powered hotplate looks great. I've never seen one. I would go that way, so much easier to transport than the grill.


----------



## jenridesagain (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes! That seems like it would be handy for all kinds of things!


----------



## underdog987 (1 mo ago)

fablesable said:


> One large crock pot, one power inverter (have to get one that is at minimum 250W which costs approx. $35-40), and if it is cold outside then a styrofoam cooler that fits the crockpot inside and cut a hole for the cord. This is our go to for our tailgate parties!


This is the best answer.. You probably spent that much on ingredients fo the chili, so might as well dish it out for the inverter. Plus you will neve have this problem again.


----------

